# Heyo! I've made another song I'd like to have some criticism/opinions about it



## kemo_the_kitty (Jan 29, 2018)

It's Trap, just saying before hand lol


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D371301926

This is my second song that I release under the name of Kemo (yay). It actually took me too long to get it to a point where I liked everything from this song. But you know, I want see if something's missing or some tips :3. Any kind of support (sharing or liking the song) is really appreciated.  

To listen more of my work you can check in my soundcloud a playlist with some WIPs

Thank you all so much. 

Love you!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 3, 2018)

I like it


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

It pretty good


----------

